# Reporting delinquent tenants to credit bureau



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

In Ontario would anyone know if a landlord is allowed to report a bad tenant to the credit bureau so that there is a record of non-payment?


Thank you


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

You can probably report it, but it's usually not worth the effort so no one even bothers.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Chances are if they are delinquent with the landlord they are delinquent with other credit reporting firms like the credit card companies or financial institutions.

Why bother?


----------



## balexis (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know what the requirements are to be allowed to report such events to credit bureaus - can a private landlord actually do this? If so, what control mechanisms are in place to prevent abuse?

And to the question "Why bother": for the same reason banks bother doing it: so that others can be notified about bad payers. In case of landlords, so that other landlords who make routine credit checks for new tenants stay away from deadbeats.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The credit bureaus have requirements to qualify as a reporting creditor.

Membership, fees, minimum of 200 reported accounts every month, and copies of the customer service agreements.

One solution for a private landlord is to sue the tenant in small claims court.

Unfortunately, that involves initiating a claim, serving notice to the tenant, attending the hearing, and trying to collect from any possible judgement.

In most cases of small amounts, that process isn't a practical solution either.


----------

